# This is dissapointing!



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I was just thinking of starting a post on the fact that this group seems so much better than some of the other groups I belong to in other hobbies. As luck would have it, all hell seems to have broken loose! I can't remember seeing so much name calling and fighting in this group. Isn't this hobby and this group supposed to be fun? It sure would be nice to get back to that again. Isn't it about time for the moderators to step in?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just bad timing oddrods!! This is still the best site in my opinion. Doba said it all!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is home....when someone pushes that "over the edge limit" (very rare here) Boom!*

oddrods,

See in this thread I can be calm. LOL Just that one that I think you are talking about kinda got me all turmoiled up.

I did retract a post that was made after recieving a PM from smalltime. He was very sincere and gave me his phone number. Just called him a little bit ago and all is well. We had a real nice Hobbytalk phone chat. 

We both said our I'm Sorry and may even get together for some slot car fun times if it works out someday. 

Have talked to many of the HT members on the phone or PM board and found everyone to be very civil here and fun...did I mention fun?

Bob...this is the only slot car sight I post on...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bleh....we dont need no stinking moderators....

If the Consensus of this diverse group is that someone is a butthead...then that someone is a butthead....plain and simple.

Please stop the finger wagging...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I post in different types of forums and this is the most civilized on even a bad day!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[QUOTE=bobhch;
Have talked to many of the HT members on the phone or PM board and found everyone to be very civil here and fun...did I mention fun?


Gee, you never called me, Bill Hall called me, but you never did


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> bobhch;
> Have talked to many of the HT members on the phone or PM board and found everyone to be very civil here and fun...did I mention fun?
> Gee said:
> 
> ...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

oddrods said:


> I was just thinking of starting a post on the fact that this group seems so much better than some of the other groups I belong to in other hobbies. As luck would have it, all hell seems to have broken loose! I can't remember seeing so much name calling and fighting in this group. Isn't this hobby and this group supposed to be fun? It sure would be nice to get back to that again. Isn't it about time for the moderators to step in?


It happens kind of semi-regularly. We were actually a little past due for one from my recollection. We've had worse. AFAIK no one has threatened physical violence in the thread you are probably referring to. But, I haven't had a peek at it since yesterday. Once a couple of folks need a vacation, the thread will be closed and most everyone moves on until the next time.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Oddrods
This is a great group to hang out with, kinda like family. However, like any "family" sometmes disagreements arise from time to time. This seems to happen *alot less here* than alot of other forums & email lists I have been a part of. Dont let the latest "issue" deterr you from enjoying HT. 

Has the latest "debate" turning into a "donnybrook", it very well has. The great thing here is, if ya dont wanna get involved, just gont go behind that door.  I thought about adding my .07 cents (increased for devalued currency  ) worth, but thankfully many others have already stated what I waould have, and much better than I would have. Dont let one bad apple spoil the usuallly very fun and relaxed atomsphere here for ya!

There are many very talented guys here buildin cars, AND sharing their work with us. How cool is that? :thumbsup: I know of no place else on the internet to get the ideas, and see the fantastic work in HO scale (cars, layouts, dioramas, etc) that gets shown here. 

Like I have said many times, relax and enjoy, life it way too short to deal with drama 24/7/365. This hobby, for me, is a very relaxing one, and something I can still do and enjoy with my health issues. I have met a bunch of great guys here, and have made some friends here as well.

This was meant to be a positive outlook from my perspecive. Have Fun, and keep'er in the slot!

Best Regards from Daytona Beach
Larry


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Everyone is entitled to express their opinion, personal attacks & derogatory
remarks to a business or individual does cross the line. For MHO, I don't feel
that a statement of one slot BB being better than another is accurate. Each
slot fan has preferences for their faction of the hobby. One BB might tip more to 1/32nd scale than HO. Others might have a larger following for collecting
and modeling. A BB I enjoy has a membership of experienced racers covering the range of T-Jets to Unlimited inlines. It is ALL Good & available for us to enjoy & learn. Any loss or negative to the slot hobby has a bad effect.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dyno Dom
I was just stating my personal feelings. In no way was it meant as a "slam" at any other forum or board. Its just that for *my enjoyment*, I prefer Hobby Talk to some of the other forums. 

Larry


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

new here, but NOT new. had been reading the just closed thread. had to register. dissapointed to say the least. hope it is not true and DASH will continue. not going to address naysayers at this time. hope not to start off by insulting anyone. plenty of time for that. some of you might be familiar with me from other sites. it is what it is. smile, they'll wonder what you are up to!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The best thing to do where forums and places to do your business in the Meat World are concerned is to grow a slightly thick skin. Just 'cause one person thinks that a specific forum or business - be it a race track, hobby shop or otherwise - is their favorite or that it's better than others doesn't mean they're insulting your favorite business/forum. It's just that person stating their opinion on an issue. Doesn't mean they're right. 

That being said, if insults start being hurled, pot shots taken at members - *any members!* - and/or the thread starts getting a bit warm, just use the _"Report Post"_ button and one of us Mod's will be along as quick as time allows to clean things up. There's no reason that things can't remain civil so long as folks keep in mind that this is just one of many online forums on the IntraWebz. Some folks like this forum, some don't. I'm pretty sure that Hankster doesn't have a real problem w/folks who don't like Hobby Talk and don't like to hang around here.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Just to be clear..... I was not talking about any slot BB. The comment I was going to make before all the Dash stuff started was concerning a R/C rock crawling forum I also belong to. On that site god forbid a newby asks a question without 1st doing a search for all relavent threads using any and all proper "key words". they will chew him or her up and spit them out. On this forum if a newbie asks a question, any question, no matter how many times it has been answered before the question will almost always be answered in a friendly manner.I've been a member of this site for quite a while and I will always come back for information and entertainment. So the bottom line is in my book you are a great bunch of guys!
Later, Rob Rose
Mongrel racing


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

"So the bottom line is in my book you are a great bunch of guys!"

Shhhh....dont let it get around.....we're working on a bad reputation...

We used to be tough and ruthless.....now most of us are just rough and toothless...:thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

"We used to be tough and ruthless.....now most of us are just rough and toothless..."


Kinda like a Waffle House waitress?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

oddrods said:


> "We used to be tough and ruthless.....now most of us are just rough and toothless..."
> 
> 
> Kinda like a Waffle House waitress?




Haha Waffle House!!! My son lives in one of those dives in college in Radfor Va.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My response of post #10 in this thread was Not directed toward any
particular person or post. Everyone is entitled to their opinion & preference,
especially considering the many facets & scales within the slot car hobby.
The moment was simply prompted by the sad news of Dan's decision with
regard to Dash products. That thread was closed due to it's unfortunate
ensuing direction.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Wow, the only time I've dined in a WH, was a trip to FL. I believe we 
stopped @ an exit in Darlington, SC. for breakfast. Anticipating the house specialty, waffles were ordered across the board. Those were the most limp
& soggy waffles any of us had ever seen. No problem w/our waitress, a cute
little blonde.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I eat WH about 4-5 days a week. I always know what to expect soggy or not. One day I'll have a new wife and maybe I'll get luck and she will cook breakfast for me. Then again I'm a 43 year old man that plays with toys. My odds aren't too good at this point.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dyno
No problem, I just thought I might have said something to offend you, and that wasnt my inention. I am also sad that Dash is no longer. I used to love Waffle House, until I had my bypass surgery, now, I cant eat there anymore 

Have Fun!
Larry


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hey, we're all in the hobby to enjoy & relax. 
We are fortunate to have a bunch of great BB!
It's ALL good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> bobhch said:
> 
> 
> > Have talked to many of the HT members on the phone or PM board and found everyone to be very civil here and fun...did I mention fun?
> ...


Just give me a ring.... 867-5309


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Disappointed too. I just can't get "Happy Thanksgiving" out of my head.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Disappointed too. I just can't get "Happy Thanksgiving" out of my head.


ROTFLMAO :roll:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Just give me a ring.... 867-5309


Hey Bob, I called you and some chick named Jenny answered, cussed me out and hung up. What's up with that?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Hey Bob, I called you and some chick named Jenny answered, cussed me out and hung up. What's up with that?


He gave you his abuse line number


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey Pete, Jenny only got mad and hung up because she found out it was YOU!!! Just kidding......did Tommy Two-tone ever do anything else besides that song???

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, they did.
In 1980 (2 years before the 1982 release of 'Jenny'), the group had a top 100 hit with the song 'Angel Say No'. It peaked at number 38. 
However, the MTV video of 'Jenny', the amazing hook-line "867-5309", and the controversy which ensued made that song the one which people remember. It peaked at number 4 on the charts.
As I recall, one 867-5309 number (in New York state) belonged to the daughter of the Buffalo New York Police Chief. 
Note: Tommy Heath was the singer, Tommy TuTone was the whole group.
None of them raced slot cars, as far as I know.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hahahahaha! love it. now we know who to go to for obscure music facts...

good to see you on the boards, jack. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*It makes you wonder...*

At least me anyway...
How many people call that number when that song is played? :freak:


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

Speaking of Tommy Tutone , He was supposed to play here in Kalamazoo a few years ago (?) and the show was cancelled . According to the newspaper only 2 or 7 tickets ( I don't remember the number but it seems like it was 2 or 7) had been sold . I assumed the article was serious about the tickets sold but maybe it was a joke ? The concert was indeed cancelled .


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

this is a link to the article . I now no the reason for my confusion on the number of tickets sold .
http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2008/12/tommy_tutone_concert_at_state.html


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pete, Next time I will tell Jenny to let me pick up...LOL*

see this is a great group of people....I am not disapointed at all. :thumbsup:

Bob...baby don't loose that number...zilla


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Someone had an 867-5309 phone number on e-bay a while back. The bidding was up to a couple thousand dollars right before it closed, not sure what the reserve was but it hadn't been met.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> "So the bottom line is in my book you are a great bunch of guys!"
> 
> Shhhh....dont let it get around.....we're working on a bad reputation...
> 
> We used to be tough and ruthless.....now most of us are just rough and toothless...:thumbsup:



I thought I was " Fast and Furious "  but found out I'm really " Slow and Curious ". 

I like this BB and when things do get out of hand, one of the moderators steps in and it's taken care of. 

After all, we're grown men playing with little toy cars. And it's so much fun.

Randy.


----------

